#ubuntu-in 2016-11-21
<hannibalstal> hello everyone
<Kilos> hi hannibalstal
<hannibalstal> this is channel for indian ubuntu users :D
<hannibalstal> hello kilos
<hannibalstal> wassup?
<Kilos> not much and there
<hannibalstal> same working on how to get registerd on irc :D
<hannibalstal> new here on irc
<hannibalstal> you from india?
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> no im from south africa
<hannibalstal> yup
<hannibalstal> ok
<Kilos> type in
<hannibalstal> in
<hannibalstal> means i dont get it ?
<hannibalstal> what you mean?
<Kilos>    /msg nickserv register nick email address
<Kilos> im slow sorry
<Kilos> wbb
<hannibalstal> its ok bro np
<hannibalstal> ok so if i want to join channel like on ubuntu free node afterregistering is it possible?
<hannibalstal> i mean by regestering on freenode can i join any channel on irc
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> you can join many channels
<Kilos> registering mainly keeps your nickname safe from being stolen
<Kilos> to join other channels automatically you set it up in your irc client
<Kilos> or you can just type in here /join #channel name
<Kilos> you can type in /nickserv help for some ideas on commands
#ubuntu-in 2018-11-22
<rajrajraj> can someone help me with ubuntu grub
#ubuntu-in 2018-11-25
<roij> How do I create a conf file for apt-sortpkgs such that it lists fieds in user defined order?
<roij> How do I create a conf file for apt-sortpkgs such that it lists fieds in user defined order?
#ubuntu-in 2019-11-22
<codi> hi
<codi> my drive not able to open
<codi> what to do?
<codi> please help someone linux guru here
<codi> pd09041999[m], pavlushka lubotu2 Hobbes`
<pavlushka> codi: yeah, lubotu2 can help you
<pavlushka> codi: join #ubuntu and ask the same question
<codi> whats this channel for?
